# 4 Young Rats (2 Male, 2 Female) Suffolk/Norfolk



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

I am putting this on here on behalf of the RSPCA as I am currently fostering these little angels for them.

Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes, RSPCA
Location: Suffolk/Norfolk
Number of groups:2

Group:1
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Rats
Sex: Female
Age(s): 6-7 Weeks Old
Name(s): None
Colours: One is champange with a white heart on her tummy and other is dark brown.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Man took them into RSPCA shop saying he couldn't look after them anymore (came in with the boys below).
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Within Reason.
Other: They are loving and won't bite, just very energetic.

Group:1
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Rats
Sex: Male
Age(s): 6-7 Weeks Old
Name(s): None
Colours: One is champange and the other is white.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Man took them into RSPCA shop saying he couldn't look after them anymore (came in with the girls above).
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Within Reason.
Other: They are loving and won't bite, just very energetic.


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

I might b able 2 home girls. Pm me?


----------

